# DTG contract printing services in Germany...



## staybeautiful (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all...Does anyone know of or can anyone recommend any DTG printing services / companies in Germany? this would be for either contract printing or fulfillment (I do not mean anything like Spreadshirt, etc.).

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Vielen dank!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

post in referrals and recommendations or check out printer listings.

Germany - Europe - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

I would talk to these folks: Enough Merch T-Shirt Drucken lassen | T-Shirt gestalten | T Shirt Druck | T Shirt Design

I used to have them do some of my stuff, too.


----------



## gooley (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi staybeautiful,

DarylGooley is my name, live and work in Germany for the past 20 Years.
We are happily working with the NEOFLEX DTG Maschines here in Bayreuth. Northern Bavaria.
When you need any help or Infos do ask.

Ragards

Daryl


----------



## staybeautiful (Jul 22, 2010)

gooley said:


> Hi staybeautiful,
> 
> DarylGooley is my name, live and work in Germany for the past 20 Years.
> We are happily working with the NEOFLEX DTG Maschines here in Bayreuth. Northern Bavaria.
> ...


Thanks Daryl, I just sent you a private message with my info.


----------



## albrechtkom (Jan 16, 2015)

Here. It's me! Write me!


----------

